# Menma vs EMS Sasuke, and Itachi



## Kazekage94 (May 14, 2013)

*Location: Deidara vs Sasuke
Restrictions: None
Distance: 50 Meters
Knowledge: Full
State of Mind: IFC WIN/LOSE

This is Healthy and alive Itachi*
Scenario 1 : Fused with Obito
Scenario 2: Menma alone


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Taijukage (May 14, 2013)

hang on is this menma fused with obito or menma alone


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

Menma has black ninetails but he might need obito to fuse with him to win to stop lol suppresion.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 15, 2013)

Taijukage said:


> hang on is this menma fused with obito or menma alone



It is Menma alone


----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2013)

Depends on how good itachi's ninetail control is.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 15, 2013)

Itachi or Sasuke just suppresses the Kyuubi and then bitchsmacks this filler piece of shit into the next shinobi world war.


----------



## Jagger (May 15, 2013)

Ok, gotta stop fanboying this shitty character at this point already.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 15, 2013)

Is Menma an anime-only character from Naruto?  If he's from another series, let me know and I'll move this to the OBD.


----------



## Thunder (May 15, 2013)

Pretty sure he's from one of the movies or something.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 15, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Ok, gotta stop fanboying this shitty character at this point already.



I only used him twice. While other people use Hashirama like 900 times a day


----------



## ueharakk (May 15, 2013)

Non-PIS Menma flies a 300 meters in the sky and drops a few village busters on the brothers.


----------



## Bonly (May 15, 2013)

Non-PIS Menma flies a 300 meters in the sky and drops a few village busters on the brothers.


----------



## Csdabest (May 16, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Non-PIS Menma flies a 300 meters in the sky and drops a few village busters on the brothers.



Susano-o....Hawks.....  Menma gets tooled by any real main hax character. Did you  realize how badly Naruto was gimped in that movie. it was continuous gimp after gimp


----------



## Bonly (May 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Susano-o....Hawks.....  Menma gets tooled by any real main hax character. Did you  realize how badly Naruto was gimped in that movie. it was continuous gimp after gimp



Never watched the movie.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 16, 2013)

Kyuubi is suppressed (if it can't be suppressed, Enton spam will put it down and Menma gets lit up by Amatersu..

Either bro solos.

Same for scenario 1 except they will have to use Enton Spam to try and counter Kamui.


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2013)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Kyuubi is suppressed and Menma gets lit up by Amatersu..
> 
> Either bro solos.




Or you know, Menma can fly. He flies out of range and drops legitimate compressed Chakra bombs on them until they die.

Or those 9 masked beats that kept up with *entire Akatsuki organization* simply wreck these guys. Itachi isn't very good _at all_ against multiple opponents, so it would really just be dealing with Sasuke.

They can attack the Susano'o user's feet with the barriers, which were able to contain even Minato briefly, so there will be no "dodging". Some of them are strong enough to hold down the likes of Tsunade very very casually, who is certainly no weaker than Susano'o.

Menma literally walked into the middle of Konoha, took Sakura, blew up the village, and left. None of the Konoha Shinobi could stop him, including big boys like Minato, Tsunade, Sage Naruto, Kakashi, and the likes. Itachi and Sasuke are not out of his tier....especially considering Itachi backed by the _entire force of the Akatsuki_ lol'd at the thought of fighting the Nine-Tails, hiding behind contract stipulations.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Or you know, Menma can fly. He flies out of range and drops legitimate compressed Chakra bombs on them until they die.
> 
> Or those 9 masked beats that kept up with *entire Akatsuki organization* simply wreck these guys. Itachi isn't very good _at all_ against multiple opponents, so it would really just be dealing with Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Amaterasu spawns where the users sight is located. When they can use that on him why would they let him fly up into the air and drop that many bombs on them? The only way to get out of range is to be fast enough to escape the vision of the user. Menma can't fly that fast so he gets hit with it.

You think the Nine Masked Beasts by themselves are going to defeat these two? Are you kidding me? None of these beasts displayed feats that suggest they can take out the Uchiha bros by themselves. Them keeping up with filler Akatsuki is not enough reason to come to this conclusion No attack they have gets past Sasuke's Susanoo, which can be used to protect Itachi as well so he doesn't need to use his own. 

Them being able to contain Minato who had just rescued Tsunade and retreated back isn't enough reason to say these guys can't dodge it. Especially since it doesn't' even look like he tried to evade it once he saw it encasing his allies. Even if the barrier gets them. it won't stop moves like Amaterasu, which spawns on the users sight..

You do realize AU Tsunade was getting smacked around by attacks that she should easily be able to parry with her fists in Canon right? Tennyo's whip attacks caused minor damage to the ground when they hit but Tsunade was easily overpowered by just one of its blows, and she can cause much more damage with her fists than that thing can.

Kinja restrained Tsunade, but Minato kicked it and fell on the floor. Its clear that Canon Tsunade>AU Tsunade, these beasts are not overpowering Susanoo if that's what you were implying.

It was fairly obvious that some of them were weaker than they were in canon.

-Where was the Pain Rikudou?
-Where was Itachi's Mangekyo Sharingan?
-Where was Tsunade's monstrous strength?
-Where was Minato's Rasengan?

If he can't suppress the Kyuubi, Sasuke's Enton Weapons put it down as its very clear: Amaterasu>Bijuu unless you are BM Naruto.


----------



## ueharakk (May 16, 2013)

where is the whole "kyuubi is suppressed" coming from?

Since when has the sharingan ever suppressed more than KN0s worth of chakra in a jink who wasn't refusing to use that very chakra?


----------



## Bonly (May 16, 2013)

where is the whole "kyuubi is suppressed" coming from?

Since when has the sharingan ever suppressed more than KN0s worth of chakra in a jink who wasn't refusing to use that very chakra?


----------



## Krippy (May 16, 2013)

bonly 

on topic, Itachi soloes.

or, he lets little bro take care of things while he does his nails


----------

